# What can I breed to a blue Netherland Dwarf?



## HappyFarmBunnies (Apr 21, 2011)

I have the most gorgeous, typey blue ND buck and I'm trying to find the perfect couple of girlfriends for him. I have a Black Silver Marten that I can't wait to try him on, but I hear so many different things from different breeders:

Blues can go with everything!

Blue can go with everything except Shadeds!

Blues should only go to Selfs!

It doesn't matter; blues are only used for type and you'll get whatever his parents were!

I am looking for a Chinchilla doe for him because I'm crazy about the color and I've heard that they can be a good match.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 21, 2011)

I fallow the chandini color guide on their website. Anyway, I'm new to the genetics but our blue otter was breed to a choc buck. We are hoping for some chocolates.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 21, 2011)

Blue bred to chin is likely to produce chin (depending on the recessives each carry). If the chin carries dilute, squirrel would be possible. Selfs are also possible if the chin carries self.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Apr 21, 2011)

I would be happy to get lots of Chins as I am crazy about the color but I would like another doe to pair him with, too. He is such a nice buck I want to make good use of his lines and type.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2011)

I really like this guide and it can be used with so many breeds.

Here is another one that is popular for mini rex.


While this doesn't give color crossing recommendations - I do like this color chart to see what colors look like in various breeds.

Hope these links help!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2011)

Just for reference - so I can find it later...here is a great chart for basic rabbit genetics information:

Color Genetics


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Apr 21, 2011)

@TinysMom: I love the Dwarfs R Us Color Chart!

Spring Creek's chart is actually where I saw that blues can go to anything except Sable Point and tort. But can it successfully go to other shadeds? That I don't know. I have a Siamese Sable and so would like to not rule her out unless it is a bad idea.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know what colors are showable in Nethies...so I'm not much help.

I know that when I worked with lionheads - I tried to keep the blues and lilacs out of my shadeds as they would create either lighter colored shadeds (that weren't dilute but didn't have good shading) - or the dilute shadeds that weren't showable.


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 21, 2011)

HappyFarmBunnies wrote:


> @TinysMom: I love the Dwarfs R Us Color Chart!
> 
> Spring Creek's chart is actually where I saw that blues can go to anything except Sable Point and tort. But can it successfully go to other shadeds? That I don't know. I have a Siamese Sable and so would like to not rule her out unless it is a bad idea.



You absolutely can breed a blue to a siamese sable, and you will get selfs and shadeds, unless your blue carries something else. If your blue has any agouti in the background I would avoid breeding him to a shaded. If your siamese sable carries dilute, you will get siamese smoke pearls which are a very pretty and showable color.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the help. My Siamese Sable *does* actually have some blue himi in her background, hence the blue point she just threw. I wish I could remember what is in my blue's pedigree off the top of my head, but I know there's no agouti.
YAY! I am thrilled to have another possible pairing for my little Jeffrey.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 22, 2011)

You should post pictures of Jeffrey, I'd love to see him!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Apr 22, 2011)

Here he is! My husband feel in love with him and named him Jeffrey. He pronounces it "Jeff-REH!"


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Apr 22, 2011)

I should note that my camera was off, so that's not his true color. It's a much deeper blue in person.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 22, 2011)

Awe! He is cute!! I love his head. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 6, 2011)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> HappyFarmBunnies wrote:
> 
> 
> > @TinysMom: I love the Dwarfs R Us Color Chart!
> ...



Lela,

Isabelle, my Siamese Sable, delivered a blue and a black two weeks ago bred to the blue buck in question. I am still awaiting photos of them to confirm, but I am excited that the blue was able to come out. Bummed that we did not get any shadeds (because I want to get rid of my sable point buck) but we are going to try again and see if it's possible.


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations Grace! I am glad you have gotten such good results!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank ya! I am still looking for a reliable color calculator somewhere online to narrow things down a bit, but I guess that's part of the fun of this whole thing, right? Not knowing what you'll get?


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 6, 2011)

If you learn your genetics, your best color calculator will be your brain!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 6, 2011)

*sigh* I am trying so hard, you have no idea. Just when I think I have it down, I read something or see something that makes my brain explode, and then I'm busy cleaning up brain splat for awhile and that's just not fair.


----------



## LittleBigzBunnies (Jul 6, 2011)

Too bad you are so far away.... I have a BEAUTIFUL blue doe, and a lilac silver marten doe, and a black silver marten doe... They are going to be bred to my blue buck, and my chocolate buck(STUNNING boy!!!)


----------



## CCWelch (Jul 6, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I really like this guide and it can be used with so many breeds.
> 
> Here is another one that is popular for mini rex.
> 
> ...


I think these links should be in the X Rabbitry Resources


----------



## lelanatty (Jul 6, 2011)

HappyFarmBunnies wrote:


> *sigh* I am trying so hard, you have no idea. Just when I think I have it down, I read something or see something that makes my brain explode, and then I'm busy cleaning up brain splat for awhile and that's just not fair.



That happens to me too. Don't give up, it will all make sense and fit together eventually. I have been studying genetics for years now and still don't understand everything.


----------

